# Baggage options for carrying multiple prime now items



## marsmaple (Apr 23, 2017)

What equipment do experienced flex drivers use to carry 24-pack water bottle, gallon jugs and multiple brown bags to gated apartment complexes that are far away from their cars? I find that the blue bags that Amazon offers are horrible to use because they're so small and they can only hold one brown paper bag package. I hate making multiple trips to my car to grab packages and find that it wastes time. Thanks


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

View attachment 114751
View attachment 114751


marsmaple said:


> What equipment do experienced flex drivers use to carry 24-pack water bottle, gallon jugs and multiple brown bags to gated apartment complexes that are far away from their cars? I find that the blue bags that Amazon offers are horrible to use because they're so small and they can only hold one brown paper bag package. I hate making multiple trips to my car to grab packages and find that it wastes time. Thanks


We use these, different business but should work for you.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I heard many opt to thing call *hand truck* or *dolly*. BTW, this topic has been brought up a few time, not to be picky but there's a specific thread for Prime-related question. Amazon Flex: Prime Now


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I use a big blue bag from IKEA. It will hold 3 paper bags, 5 if you are able to flip 2 upside down. A dolly or cart does little good. MANY people bought them when we started, but only a handful use them now. I will say I regret not having one if I have an order like the OP in a high rise apt building though. It can mean the difference between completing on time or having one or more 'lates'!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

also use a big IKEA bag for multiple bags, and a foldable dolly for water/heavier items.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I've thought about buying a cart / dolly but the reality is there has only been a couple situations where I would have really needed one in the 9 months i have been doing this. Obviously the only time you would need one is when delivering lots of water / packages to a high rise, but I have found that almost all those places have a cart available for you to use if you ask. This is in Miami, so it might be different in other cities. 
Also, I drive Uber Lux / SUV in between Amazon blocks and having a cart in the back could cause issues.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Basmati said:


> I've thought about buying a cart / dolly but the reality is there has only been a couple situations where I would have really needed one in the 9 months i have been doing this. Obviously the only time you would need one is when delivering lots of water / packages to a high rise, but I have found that almost all those places have a cart available for you to use if you ask. This is in Miami, so it might be different in other cities.
> Also, I drive Uber Lux / SUV in between Amazon blocks and having a cart in the back could cause issues.


Yeah, I was thinking about the same.

I actually bought one: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LMH8CCS/?tag=ubne0c-20

But to be honest, I only used it few times delivering to high rises in Chicago downtown. But those places usually let you use their carts. I'm debating about having this thing handy vs space in the trunk.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Behemoth said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about the same.
> 
> But to be honest, I only used it few times delivering to high rises in Chicago downtown. But those places usually let you use their carts. I'm debating about having this thing handy vs space in the trunk.


It's one of those, " I rather have mine and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## tooc (Apr 4, 2017)

*There's a utility cart on amazon that's perfect for those trips where you'd have multiple bags delivering to a highrise in DC... can't post the link b/c i'm a noob... but search the following:

Mac Sports Collapsible Folding Outdoor Utility Wagon

*


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

tooc said:


> *
> 
> Mac Sports Collapsible Folding Outdoor Utility Wagon
> *


Yup, this is the one a bunch bought. Now it just takes up space or is used to haul gear to to beach.


Behemoth said:


> But to be honest, I only used it few times delivering to high rises in Chicago downtown. But those places usually let you use their carts. I'm debating about having this thing handy vs space in the trunk.


Being PN, I've never took the time to ask. I definately will now.


----------



## Grinn (Oct 17, 2016)

I concur wrt the IKEA bags. I've been using them since my second week back in October. Life savers and a good workout sometimes


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I use the red restaurant bag at times.


----------

